# SMF Events in MN



## arduinodog (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All

Is there is SMF events in MN? If there not one in MN how about starting one?

Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 23, 2011)

No there hasn't been any but there has been lots of talk about it since there are lots of members up in this area.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/103256/any-interest-in-a-mn-nd-sd-ia-smf-gathering


----------

